#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-08
<MrVaykadji> Bonsoir à vous. Je viens de m'abonner à la list fr-l10n, et je souhaitais savoir si vous aviez besoin d'aide ponctuelle pour la traduction de paquets. Je maîtrise plutôt pas mal l'anglais, je possède une bonne orthographe (même si personne n'est à l'abri d'une faute, hélas!). Je suis disponible pour des missions ponctuelles, c'est à dire un paquet ou une page à traduire, sans dépasser un certain nombre de caract
<MrVaykadji> Je pense pouvoir traduire au cours de la semaine (du 8 au 15 par exemple) environs 4 à 5 pages A4 d'anglais (~10.000sec). Seriez-vous intéressés ? Vous pouvez me joindre à vankasteelj at gmail point com ou à "vaykadji" sur le forum ubuntu-fr.org
<YoBoY> salut MrVaykadji
<YoBoY> en fait on a toujours besoin d'aide, mais on ne laisse les traducteurs traduire ce qu'ils veulent quand ils en ont le temps :)
<YoBoY> tu as lu la documentation ?
<YoBoY> (c'est le point de départ recommandé pour savoir comment on fonctionne et nos besoins)
<MrVaykadji> J'ai lu la page concernant les traductions. La première concernant l'aide à la traduction, qui est plutôt claire, et la seconde qui reprend une liste de paquets/projets qui m'est absolument obscure.
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> c'est pas toujours évident ^^
<MrVaykadji> J'ai surtout retenu "demandez à la liste de discussion des traducteurs sur quel projet vous pourriez aider."
<YoBoY> en fait la liste c'est les paquets/projets dont l'équipe ubuntu-l10n-fr a la charge
<YoBoY> les seuls qu'on se doit de traduire si tu préfères
<YoBoY> les autres programmes sont traduits dans leurs "domiciles" respectifs
<YoBoY> (et sinon la "liste" c'est pas ici :p)
<MrVaykadji> (En effet, mais je ne savais pas si contacter l'entièreté de la liste pour expliquer que je peux aider à traduire un petit peu de texte est très utile)
<MrVaykadji> Je ne sais pas encore comment fonctionne la traduction et la synchronisation du travail, mais ça m'embêterait par exemple de traduire une app que quelqu'un d'autre est en train de réaliser de son côté
<MrVaykadji> Notez en effet que si je maîtrise l'anglais, il en est tout autre pour les outils de traduction utilisés ainsi que pour le dépaquetage ou la recherche de fichiers contenant les strings^^
<YoBoY> c'est normal, il faut bien commencer par apprendre le fonctionnement de l'équipe
<YoBoY> en fait c'est assez simple, dans les grandes lignes tu traduis une chaine de caractères (ou propose une correction) et une équipe de relecteur passe derrière pour valider ton travail
<YoBoY> les propositions de traduction se font sur launchpad, si tu n'as pas encore de compte dessus, faut commencer par en créer un dans tous les cas
<YoBoY> je te recommande de suivre un peu la liste pour commencer, histoire de lire ce qu'il s'y passe et n'hésite pas à y poser des questions, il y a beaucoup plus de monde dessus pour te répondre
<MrVaykadji> Ok merci
<MrVaykadji> Je vais faire comme ça. Bonne soirée :)
<YoBoY> bonne soirée à toi aussi :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-10-08
<ZobjO_o> lu
<ZobjO_o> ping YoBoY
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-10-11
<ZobjO_o> 'lu
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2019-10-08
<oSoMoN> bonjour
<oSoMoN> la page https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-fr-l10n mentionne le canal IRC #ubuntu-fr-10n (typo, il manque un "l")
